# PubMed- Inhibition of fatty acid amide hydrolase (FAAH) as a novel therapeutic strategy in the treatment of pain and inflammatory diseases in the gast



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Inhibition of fatty acid amide hydrolase (FAAH) as a novel therapeutic strategy in the treatment of pain and inflammatory diseases in the gastrointestinal tract.*

Eur J Pharm Sci. 2013 Nov 22;

Authors: SaÅ‚aga M, Sobczak M, Fichna J

Abstract
Fatty acid amide hydrolase (FAAH) is the enzyme crucially involved in the modulation of physiological processes mediated by anandamide (AEA), as well as other endocannabinoids and non-cannabinoid biolipids in the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. FAAH also plays a major role in the etiology and the course of GI diseases and the inhibition of the enzyme has recently become a potential target for their therapy. In this review we look at the pharmacology of FAAH and possible clinical application of FAAH inhibitors in the treatment of GI disorders. In particular, we focus on inflammatory bowel diseases (IBD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), whose symptoms include abdominal pain and motility disturbances. We also discuss why the inhibitor-based drugs may replace in future conventional therapies for IBD and IBS.

PMID: 24275607 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

